# Madrake



## MajorWindbeutel (27. Mai 2004)

HI

ich wollt mir gestern Madrake instalieren aber leider bleibt das Setup immmer bei verschiedenen Paketten hängen.

Kann mir da jmd helfen?


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (27. Mai 2004)

Hat keiner ne Ahnung der bleibt immer an anderen Stellen hängen mal bim ersten Pakett mal in der Hälfte.

ICh kann es einfach nicht installieren


----------

